# Zapco



## MikeMcChiken (Dec 23, 2020)

Im starting a new thread in a different forum since I have gotten no hits on it . I really would like to find the schematics to build the filter chips for a Zapco PX . 
Can anyone help me out here ? If you have some for sale even better


----------



## magconpres (Apr 27, 2021)

Have you reached out to Zapco? If the PX is a legacy product, they may share technical info with you.


----------



## MikeMcChiken (Dec 23, 2020)

Just did a couple days ago . I have looked high and low . Kinda makes me wonder how anyone can get over 1K for these when you can find no literature on them .


----------

